# How to monitor how many seconds server is down?



## ICPH (Mar 27, 2015)

Hello,

 

an Linux VPS, i expect it to go offline (turn off) for some minutes or hours and i woul like to somehow simply discover how many seconds it was offline? Please how can i do it?

 

i have other linux server at hand too


----------



## Munzy (Mar 27, 2015)

https://www.qwdsa.com/converse/threads/serverstatus-rebuild.43/


----------



## ICPH (Mar 28, 2015)

Munzy said:


> https://www.qwdsa.com/converse/threads/serverstatus-rebuild.43/


i dont wish to copy any files on that server that is expected to be down, so i think this will not work


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 28, 2015)

This might be a good option: http://oss.oetiker.ch/smokeping/

Never used it, but I've heard good things. The only problem is that is based on a single probe so if the ping gets dropped it might not be because your VPS is offline but maybe the traffic between your VPS and the SmokePing server is experiencing packet loss. You can probably grab 2 or 3 cheap yearly VPSs and run SmokePing from all of them to have a more accurate report.


----------



## ICPH (Mar 28, 2015)

thx KuJoe, but i cant find if that SW can show me number of seconds downtime, looks little complicated for my case.


----------



## Roger (Mar 28, 2015)

Pingdom can help for your situation, I guess. They probe from different locations.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Mar 28, 2015)

Roger said:


> Pingdom can help for your situation, I guess. They probe from different locations.


I don't recall pingdom being able to do "seconds" in their probe. They do "minute" probing


----------



## weloveservers (Mar 30, 2015)

ICPH said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe if you use the premium edition of Pingdom, this notifies you of any instability.


----------



## Clouvider-Dom (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't know any reasonably priced service that would allow you to monitor every 1 second. If 1 minute is enough go for Pingdom, Hyperspin or any other. You can always write own script that will do it every 1s.


----------



## AMDbuilder (Apr 12, 2015)

You can do second based monitoring with http://www.redotheweb.com/uptime/


----------



## ICPH (Apr 13, 2015)

AMDbuilder said:


> You can do second based monitoring with http://www.redotheweb.com/uptime/


During installation i got error "-bash: npm: command not found"
yum install npm wants to install around 90 packages of 17M which is quite alot.


----------



## splitice (Apr 13, 2015)

I would recommend setting up Zabbix.


----------



## joesagona (Oct 20, 2015)

Agreed, Zabbix will give you the most out of an open source tool for Linux. You can also try Nagios, but it is criticized for being very difficult to configure and create a lot of unnecessary noise. If you are looking for even more detail in downtime/ uptime and VPS performance overtime, BigPanda is a fairly new tool that integrates with Zabbix and will give you all the details, performance metrics, analytics, etc. you would want to look for.


----------



## fm7 (Dec 7, 2015)

ICPH said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understood the OP expected a somewhat long downtime caused by a specific one time event and notified in advance (e.g. physical server rack/data center migration). It sounds an use case where precision is not a requirement and any dirt cheap solution is ok.


BTW you can't say a "server is down" monitoring it from a bunch of remote servers. A server that doesn't reply remote requests from a given route means exactly that.


----------



## HH-Jake (Dec 12, 2015)

https://nixstats.com/


----------

